# fuzzy screen on hp laptop



## jswampy (Jan 14, 2008)

hello everyone,i have a hp omnibook xe3 gc,works perfect once it going,,,my problem is when i shut it off for an hour or so and turn it on,my screen is so fuzzy and flickery..if i put the top almost closed,and peak(sounds stupid) the display on the screen is perfect. i slowly have to open and close it until its at the right angle to see and then its fine,after a while i can close it ,open it all the way no problem.but if i shut it down and close it for a while it happens again,and yet right now if i shut it down for less then 5 mins i can open it turn it on and the display is perfect.what can cause this?,this is my first laptop..


----------



## Soul Reaver (Jun 19, 2011)

Been looking for a post like this, I have this issue too, the screen is perfectly fine in colour, but it's distorted and a lot of pixels are white and going static across the screen, I need to take a picture of it, it's very difficult to describe.

How it happens: Exactly like the person above, it only happens when it's been shut down for an hour, it seems to auto-recognise itself after 3-5 minutes and go clear again, but in the meantime you must find the right angle for the duration, it also seems to come back when you close the lid and lightly push ontop of the laptop (Dangerous test I know). I'm not exactly sure what's wrong because it doesn't seem to be a 'hardware' hardware problem, it seems to be doing something with the connection between the screen and the motherboard is what I think, but the fact it fixes ITSELF in 5 minutes is beyond the realm of understanding that I dwell in.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an Asus laptop that does the same thing. I think it's caused by a loose connection somewhere between the video card and the screen. I took mine apart but could not find any loose connections. I would have had to send it into the manufacturer to be repaired since they would have the proper tools to work on it I guess. If you feel comfortable taking apart your laptop and know what you're doing you can look for the loose connection, if not I'd suggest sending it in for repair.


----------



## SteveU30 (Jun 17, 2011)

In all 3 cases it sounds to me like the LCD panel is failing I'm afraid. I've seen lots of weird and wonderful symptoms over the years with LCDs and everything you're describing points to that.


----------



## Soul Reaver (Jun 19, 2011)

I've gone inside and checked it out and I figured the problem, it's the ribbon between the screen and the motherboard, there's a fault within the wire that somewhat comes from out of nowhere, it's extremely odd how the screen 'fuzzes' this way, "Lines of White" I'd like to formally and officially address this as from now on. 


Odd findings:

The problem seems to be so delicate, the way it happens to "fix itself" after 5-30 minutes (varying on the heat generation of the laptop), was because the heat generating within the screen that's affecting the cables slightly softens them and they self bend into proper position. Lol couldn't ever imagine thanking my laptop for getting hot..


The fix..? 

Simple, yet.. very disappointingly annoying to do, send it in for a new ribbon cable (The cable connecting your screen to your motherboard) and have it replaced.

Note: You can NOT fix this yourself without the new cable, you'd rather poke it a little until the screen is fully functional again for the session you're having with it and do a complete external backup before sending it in, although, if you are a computer veteran, then dare to try it yourself, but make sure you use a NEW cable.


Close:

But yes, currently as I'm writing this I'm sitting on my bed crying, eating ice-cream as I backup my HDD to my XHDD, ready to say byebye to my wonderful lappy for a week.. (nah lul jk xD)


----------

